# Sticky  Links to carPC build logs.



## schmiddr2

Post links to DIYMA member build logs relating to carPC in this thread. I'll add them to this post as they are posted.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...2009-toyota-tacoma-carpc.html?highlight=carpc
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ngs-newbie-carpc-install.html?highlight=carpc
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8-vw-gti-carpc-build-log.html?highlight=carpc
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ne-oem-look-carpc-inside.html?highlight=carpc
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...da-accord-w-carpc-system.html?highlight=carpc
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...regal-daily-driver-carpc.html?highlight=carpc
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tima-carputer-install.html?highlight=carputer
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8t-carputer-build-log.html?highlight=carputer
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...984-carputer-new-case.html?highlight=carputer
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...er-audio-system-build.html?highlight=carputer
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...er-audio-system-build.html?highlight=carputer
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...maro-carputer-worklog.html?highlight=carputer
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...puter-almost-finished.html?highlight=carputer


----------



## BowDown

My SQ build thread shows my use of a carPC. I do go into detail on how I'm using it, but it's not centered around just a carPC.


----------



## req

nice links


----------



## soap94

thanks for links!


----------



## jasonwilliam

Thanks for sharing these links! 
Cheers!


----------

